
Show HN: Monitoring a Website: OhDear - crecker
https://ohdear.app/
======
inspector14
I signed up for this today and am quite enjoying it. There are a couple of
nitpicks, but overall it seems like a very simple and elegant solution to this
particular problem.

I'll definitely be subscribing.

